

SpaceX Falcon 9 first stage appears to have executed a successful water landing - api
https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/457311780943822848

======
mkempe
SpaceX is approaching a successful roundtrip that is more significant, more
purposeful than when the first Space Shuttle landed.

Finally we're going to have access to space that is cheap, orders of magnitude
cheaper than what we've seen in the last 50 years. On top of that it's done by
a business under the guidance of an engineer who made his first fortune with
the Internet! Interesting times.

------
danieltillett
Great news. Hopefully they don't have too much problem with the retrieval as
it is apparently pretty rough out there.

Now we need to look forward to the first landing on land. I would love to see
this in person.

